# 9 Kittens looking for new loving homes



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking for a loving home for 9 Kittens, they are 8weeks old on the 6th of November and are from two seperate litters. Mums will both be getting dressed as soon as kittens are away or as soon as the kittens are old enough for mums to get done. They have been raised in stables but have been very well handled by adults and responsible children. Although they are not litter trained as such, they are very clean and keep to the one spot so i do not think this would be hard to teach them.

Sexes are unknown as i havent had the time to check yet but we have:
2 Ginger and Creams
1 Brown Mackrel Tabby with White
1 Tortie/Brown Tabby with White (has a few little bits of red showing)
1 Tortie with White

From the other litter we have
1 fluffy Dilute Tortie with White
3 Grey with varying amounts of white. 

They are essentially free to good loving homes but the owner would like a donation towards SoiDog.org who help rescue cats and dogs from the Thailand Meat Trade.

Pm for any info and pics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

What about adding 20 pounds to the payment for each kitten, and at least paying in advance, at least for the females desexing, so it is effectively free. Perhaps find a rescue charity that will issue free desexing for the girls, if they get 20 pounds of donation per kitten.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

The owner has already been in contact with the CPL to ask about when the mums can get done and to get a trap for one of the mums as she is very skittish although her kittens are fine.

We have seen the tom cat hanging around again but the CPL have said they can still do the desexing as that would be best. The owner knows the costs of this and is happy to pay for it herself. She is just wanting to find good homes for the kittens. I believe the local CPL has said they will take them if she cant find homes for them.


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

Whereabouts are they?


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

In Fife, Scotland


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Brown Mackrel Tabby reserved pending confirmation of sexing. 99% its a boy but will need to look at the photos on here again. A friend of a friend who has just had her boy put down after 8 years and her other boy seems very lonely on his own.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Loving homes found for all of them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

Fantastic news. Hugs to all.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes it certainly is, 4 of them went together the mother took 2 and the daughter took 2. Dropped them off at their houses last night and they looked very decent (i know thats no judge on how they will be kept) but it gave me some reasurrance that they are responsible people. (they seemed to ask all the right questions about vaccs and spaying and would they be ok to be kept inside as she didnt want them getting hurt or lost) 

One of the mummy cats is booked in to be spayed on friday and the CPL are coming out at the weekend with a trap to catch the other mum, she will be done as soon as she is caught!

Only upset i couldnt convince the OH to let me take one... oh well plenty more animals needing homes.


----------

